# SP and power struggles



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

My name is sparkles, and I'm terrible with power struggles.

I like to request instead of order, and I don't take too well to attempts to control me. 

I happened to find out someone at my previous place of employment is tarnishing my reputation because of this. Or maybe just because I left on my own terms and it pissed them off.

I think in a work environment it might serve me better to handle power struggles better. My current response is to play the game when it makes sense to me to do so, to do as I'm asked or told, but when disrespect is introduced - or when I can tell the other person just wants to make me jump through hoops to assert power over me - I'm not yet as able to play along as I would like. (I play anyway sometimes, and sometimes not, it all depends on whether the consequences of re-introducing my autonomy look manageable.) And in fact I can probably be a little overt in asserting that I'm not playing ball, never harming anybody or yelling or anything, but I do make it pretty clear that what they are aiming at isn't flying with me.

My questions:
Are you an SP who has trouble with power struggles?
Do you ever rebel even when it would make sense to hang on more?
How do you handle power issues at work?
If you once had trouble with this and have gotten better with it, PLEASE tell me anything that might be helpful if another person had the goal to get better with it.


----------

